# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Got Wood......?

## Scouser

hi guys, wasnt sure where to put this post.....does anybody out there have a 'nice' piece of wood they would like to donate to my first 'mount'

I want to euro-mount my underwhelming 8-pointer in my avatar, its the only timber i have as im not a trophy hunter....

so i will pay postage if anyone has a 'nice' piece of Rimu, Totara, swamp Kauri (cheeky bastard!) lying around doing nothing!!!!

dont want a traditional shield shape......thanks in advance!!!!! (cheeky bastard X 2)

----------


## veitnamcam

I have some matai .?

----------


## Scouser

Oh yeah VC, that sounds spot on, as i really want an indigenous material, not foreign.....i will cut it into an irregular 'shape', polish it up and place the skull on it....

only need about (this is approximate)  30cm x 500cm x 1.5/2cm thick piece....do you have anything like that?....want it to look 'rustic' mate

----------


## veitnamcam

Should be able to sort something.

----------


## Scouser

Your da man......not brown-nosing, :ORLY:  honest!!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Pm sent

----------


## EeeBees

Cannot wait to see the finished project... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Show us your woody when its finished Scouser. :Grin:

----------


## Scouser

Will do guys, VC has done us proud.......as always!

----------


## Scouser

@veitnamcam will do a photo of end result, big thanks mate...

----------


## EeeBees

HOW. MUCH. LONGER. DO. WE. HAVE. TO. WAIT............ :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Scouser

Jeese EeeBees I haven't got the wood yet!!!!!!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea sorry about the wait but it is on its way  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

> Jeese EeeBees I haven't got the wood yet!!!!!!!


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Micky Duck

mate dropped off two slabs/planks of oak today. approx. 1200mm long by 300mm wide the thicker of the two approx. 40mm thick has been carefully cut into 3 cutting boards and the thinner 20mm piece is looking at me as if to say "well what are you going do do with me??" your post has given me boost to thought of shields for un mounted antlers defleshing in garden.
mates with portable saw mills are great LMAO.

----------


## veitnamcam

Is it there yet?

----------


## Scouser

Hi mate, got a courier note to say they called but my dog Eddie sent him on his way and I now have to wait till monday....

You n @EeeBees will have to hang on just a 'bit' longer.......oh the drama.....hope its worth it I'm feeling the pressure!!!!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

What a WOOSE!! that courier :Grin:

----------


## Scouser

Hi guys, its HERE!!!....lovely slab of wood VC, big thanks again, just have to make sure i dont fuk it up..........will slice in two, to have a spare in case i ever shoot another stag with decent timber.... :ORLY:

----------


## Scouser

First step done, now for the fun part......this could take a while guys, im pretty busy most weekends... @veitnamcam, @Dundee and @EeeBees  :ORLY:

----------


## veitnamcam

Any updates?

----------


## Dundee

> Any updates?


He got cold VC and just wanted free firewood :Grin:

----------


## Scouser

> He got cold VC and just wanted free firewood


Arrrrrrr I've been sussed!!!!!!!! Doing a bit tomorrow, will post a pic!

----------


## Beaker

Gees is that a clean room?  :Have A Nice Day: 

Nice saw by the way....





> First step done, now for the fun part......this could take a while guys, im pretty busy most weekends... @veitnamcam, @Dundee and @EeeBees

----------


## veitnamcam

> Gees is that a clean room? 
> 
> Nice saw by the way....


I dunno but it is a shittonne cleaner than my shed  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Actually its a lot cleaner than my lounge too  :Grin:

----------


## Beaker

> Actually its a lot cleaner than my lounge too


You have kids too,  :Wink:  ....

----------


## Beaker

> I dunno but it is a shittonne cleaner than my shed


Ive got choices and its still clean than all of them! (jealous...)

----------


## Scouser

Relax lads......it's the woodwork shop in my works.......my place is a tip!!!!!!!

----------


## northdude

good luck with our swamp kauri apparently its all in china

----------


## Scouser

Well as the circular saw did not completely slice the block in two, i had to cut it by hand in my vice at home using my wood saw!!!!! no photo of this but plenty of sweat!!!!!

next, was back in work to use the milling machine with a 'slab cutter' to smooth out the rough steps nice & flat....again no photo as i was in a rush as i can only use work equipment in my 1/2 hour smoko break (Tui Ad  :ORLY: )....

next will be back to the circular saw to make the rough shape i want to achieve, copied this from a forum member, dont know who and cant find the thread????

----------


## Scouser

Five mins during morning smoko......'cooking with gas'.....!

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

Looking good.
I see you have the lid and the bottom, just the sides to come :Wink: 
KH

----------


## Scouser

Well after two weekends off....back at it....cut out shape with the jigsaw......



next will be "Ye Olde Rasp File".......

----------


## Dundee

looking good Scouser

----------


## EeeBees

Um...how is the job going there, Scouser? :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Scouser

> Um...how is the job going there, Scouser?


Hi @EeeBees it's on the old 'backburner' at the moment, away for the next two weekends, so could be September finish.....maybe?......

----------


## EeeBees

:Grin:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

Have you got it finished yet, @Scouser... :Grin:

----------


## Scouser

> Have you got it finished yet, @Scouser...


Nearly there @EeeBees just needs a varnish and some No8 wire to secure the skull to the mount.....been a bit slack lately, weekends have been full on.....but getting there!!!!!!

----------


## EeeBees

:Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> 


You keep turning up the heat Eeebees.  Scouser clearly needs the supervision.

----------


## luv2safari

> Jeese EeeBees I haven't got the wood yet!!!!!!!



Viagra might help.  :Slow:

----------


## Rushy

> Viagra might help.


Classic.

----------


## Carpe Diem

He hasn't produced said head yet either for public viewing. Although it has moved to being a high priority project - eh Bud!

----------


## EeeBees

@Carpe Diem, I have been tempted to comment on this but thought I would give him a few more weeks...he may have been busy, of course :Grin:    I have wondered if it is even real...oh well, we will just have to keep waiting...I guess... :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

As long as he sits in pubs drinking with buddies there will not be any progress on the project.  Slack bugger.  Good to see you though Scouser.

----------


## Scouser

After some 'Danish oil' and then it will be finished.......can't rush these things.....Sistine chapel was quicker. .... :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

> Sistine chapel was quicker. ....


we know it was, @Scouser...we know it was...







why are we waiting, why are we waiting...could be a song in there...

----------


## Sideshow

> He hasn't produced said head yet either for public viewing. Although it has moved to being a high priority project - eh Bud!


No he has there's a pic on this post that shows the skull....there is some horn to it....

----------


## Scouser

Back on track....first coat of Danish oil...... @EeeBees

----------


## EeeBees

YAY!!!!!  nice piece of timber that... :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Back on track....first coat of Danish oil...... @EeeBees


Is it wrong of me to say that looks like a third form students first go at carving a horses head Scouser?

----------


## Scouser

> Is it wrong of me to say that looks like a third form students first go at carving a horses head Scouser?


Bang on Rushy, I wanted the 'rustic look'.......to cover all my non artistic 'skills'......sorted :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Is it wrong of me to say that looks like a third form students first go at carving a horses head Scouser?


I nearly shit myself laughing when I read this post, then I read it again and almost did it again  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Fuck rushy bro if you like it thats all that matters :Thumbsup: 

I wanna see that head on  it on the wall!

----------


## EeeBees

Ditto, @veitnamcam  :Grin:

----------


## Scouser

Taraaaaaa.....its done, finally, after 3 coats of Danish oil, its a bit camouflaged in a Lockwood home, but i love it.......big thanks once again to VC for the wood.....



so if this 'pommy barstewart' can be so bold, an 8-point Red mounted on a piece of Matai, using No 8 wire.......a true 'Kiwi Classic'...... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Good job Scouser

----------


## sako75

Liking it Scouser  :Cool:

----------


## Rushy

Yeh good on you Scouser.  About time.  Have you reported in to Eeebees?

----------


## Scouser

Can't believe she hasn't posted yet, she been buggin me for 'months'......haharrrrrr @EeeBees  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## EeeBees

it has been like waiting for your overdue pet elephant to calf, but there it is...looks fanblimingtastic, @Scouser...wuuuhuuuu, you really must be a knew zeelunda!!!!

----------


## Scouser

> it has been like waiting for your overdue pet elephant to calf, but there it is...looks fanblimingtastic, @Scouser...wuuuhuuuu, you really must be a knew zeelunda!!!!


That is honestly the biggest compliment I have had on the forum.......brought a tear to my eye.....Thanks darlin. .... :Cool:

----------


## sako75

I was going to say Christmas will be here before Scouser got the skull mounted. Glad I didn't put money on it

----------


## Scouser

> I was going to say Christmas will be here before Scouser got the skull mounted. Glad I didn't put money on it


I was starting to feel the pressure so had to pull finger....... :ORLY:

----------


## vytieubao

its a bit camouflaged in a Lockwood home

----------


## Rushy

Welcome Vytieubao.

----------


## Scouser

> its a bit camouflaged in a Lockwood home


Yeah mate, but when you walk into it, you 'feel' it's presence...... :Thumbsup:

----------

